# get your hair cut...



## heartoflesh (Mar 27, 2006)

A young boy had just gotten his driver's permit and inquired of his father, an evangelist, if they could discuss his use of the car. His father said "I'll make a deal with you. You bring your grades up from a C to a B average, study your Bible a little, get your hair cut and we'll talk about the car"
Well, the boy thought about that for a moment, and decided that he'd settle for the offer, and they agreed on it. 

After about six weeks they went in to the study, where his father said, "Son, I've been real proud. You brought your grades up, and I've observed that you have been studying your Bible, and participating a lot more in the Bible study
groups. But, I'm real disappointed, since you haven't gotten your hair cut." The young man paused a moment, and then said, "You know, Dad, I've been thinking about that, and I've noticed in my studies of the Bible that Samson had long hair, John the Baptist had long hair, Moses had long hair and there's even a strong argument that Jesus had long
hair."

To this his father replied, "Did you also notice that they all walked everywhere they went?"


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you, thank you Rick. I needed that.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 27, 2006)

excellent!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 27, 2006)

That's great. Speaking of which, I'm taking my 3 year old to the Barber tomorrow. Pray for me. Seriously.


----------



## ANT (Mar 27, 2006)

That's a good one ....

If anyone is in the Tampa - Clearwater area ever ... I own a Barber Shop. Stop in and we'll have a chat over a game of pool. (I put an 8' oversize professional pool table in so customers can play pool while they wait for a haircut!). It's been a huge success!


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## MICWARFIELD (Mar 28, 2006)

HaHaHa!!! Good one.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Ken S. (Mar 30, 2006)

is the joke trying to remind us that we usually pick up things from the bible that could justify our worldly and fleshly interests, which in a way is ironic and no good? 
Have I got the joke understood correctly?
my English is not very good


----------



## ReadBavinck (Mar 31, 2006)

Ken,

I think the surprise ending is what makes it funny. I don't think there is any teaching intended.

Christopher


----------

